# pod switch



## rydaeb (Mar 24, 2013)

hello im new to atving as i just got a new to me polaris 500. It has a winch switch mounted on the bars. I want to mount it on the pod by the speedo and was looking for some help of how to and if anybody had a picture that would be great to thanks


----------

